
Neural Prosthetics for Speech Restoration - robg
http://www.boston.com/news/health/articles/2008/07/27/out_of_silence_the_sounds_of_hope/?page=full
======
robg
See also: <http://speechlab.bu.edu/prosthetics.php>

